# ALL SKYLINES WANTED R32/33/34 GTR -NISSAN R35 GTR - ABSOLUTE NO NONSENSE SALE



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

We are looking for all GTR models.

All cars considered. From A1 pristine examples to cars needing work

Prompt decision and fast no nonsense sale.

Fully insured for all test drives

Payment by instant bank transfer.

Please PM me or contact 07590106520 with your cars details.


----------

